# Catching Crawfish



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone have a good idea for catching crawfish? Techniques, baits, locations etc. Have tried using traps with no luck.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

if your not catching them in traps then i would guess your in a bad spot. I have 3 small homade traps out and i am getting about 60 a day. I use sardines for bait (mustard flavor seems to do better for some reason) and i just pop the lid back about halfway and throw can and all in the trap. the spot i am in is not much more than a wet spot on the side of the road where the state has thrown in some old concrete chunks. i just put my traps between the chunks of concrete. water is only about a foot deep at best.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

What we used to do as kids to find crawfish was to find a ditch with water in it and take a big dip net and just scoop the bottom and we would always catch them. Make sure u get the leaves and everything off the bottom. Simple but effective


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Look to put your traps in little roadside ditches with water, little streams/creeks, flooded grass, or back up in creeks off the river against the bank. Sardines, fish guts, or a couple shrimp for bait and you should get plenty to fish with. Great bait this time of year.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Get a sand flea basket and drag the bottom of ditches and backwater were there is alot of leaves abd stuff on the bottom


----------

